# Do you get bored or tired of MT?



## manchu (Jun 13, 2009)

I have been training a lot since this January. I have gone to different gyms due to my relocation, and I normally take classes 4 times a week. I do have a passion for MT, and I enjoy practicing. Part of me is inpatient, because I do want to get better. I am also noticing that the classes are getting very routine, shadow boxing, one on one three minute practice with an instructor, sparring, and clinching. There are not many women, and I usually practice with one or two women. Classes are predictable and I am kinda getting bored. Maybe, I need to have a goal. Or, I should just be consistent and continue trying the same routine. Do you go through this? Does this mean I should take a break? What has helped? Try different type of martial arts? Instructor does not really say much while I am practicing. Do I need to be more assertive and ask questions?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 13, 2009)

Unless a martial program is very dynamic with lot's of variety then these phases happen.  You just need to work through it and keep going if your goal is long sustained training and improvement.  This burn out, bored, etc. happens to everyone at different times in their training.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi,

This is one of the paradoxs you will find as you continue in the arts. The simple fact is that in order to get better, you will need to repeat the same actions/drills/techniques etc over and over again, and that can lead to a certain degree of boredom.

Frankly, you could study a different art each month or so, constantly experiencing different training methods and techniques, but you will gain absolutely no usable skill or ability whatsoever. So, in you want to be good at your chosen art (Muay Thai), then the simple answer is to keep training (through the current boredom and plateau), and in that way you will improve.

But to help you minimise your boredom, you may want to vary your home training. Spend some time working on just footwork, sometimes doing some impact work (if you have a heavy bag, or the ability to hang one), or a workout without techniques (running, weights, skipping, swimming etc). You may even increase your home time in lieu of one or two nights out at the various gyms. 

As for having a goal, it seems you already have one ("I want to get better"), you may just need to fine-tune this a bit. What do you mean by "better"? How will you know when you are better? There needs to be a method of measuring your growth, and with that in place, your goal can be easier to see and attain. So, what we need to do is come up with a way to measure your success. Do you compete? Or will you measure it with something less tangible to outsiders (such as feeling more natural in your technique, being less physically taxed by a big workout)? This is a question for you to answer.

I'm not going to recommend a new art for you at this point, for the reasons listed above, but if you are feeling that you aren't getting the attention you need to improve, then by all means have a quiet word with your instructor. Simply say that you are wanting to focus on improving (maybe one particular point to begin with? Say, hand combinations, or kicking power?), would they mind watching you and offering their advice? I have approached my instructors in the past this way, and have had students of mine approach me in the same fashion, and it is always a very good result. 

Other than that, I wish you luck and success in Muay Thai.


----------



## jarrod (Jun 13, 2009)

totally normal.  take some time off if you want.  i largely agree with chris about not tackling a new style yet, but i'll make an exception for similar or related styles.  try a boxing club for a bit & see if it works for you.  it'll just help your MT when you come back.

jf


----------



## Akira (Jun 15, 2009)

I get bored of it all the time but these are the times I remind myself how much I hated my old desk job.  I'm fortunate in that I get to meet new people all the time at this gym so that helps.

Don't you have any goal with your muay thai?  Do you want to get to a certain level?  Fight?  Teach?  Why are you doing it?  

I'd definately be more assertive with your instructor (to a point).  Tell them what *you* want to work on.  Can you organise a couple of alternate training sessions (beach or soccer game) just to break up the routine?  Sometimes at my old gym we'd push a car uphill.  It just got us out of the gym for one session and doing something different.


----------



## Drac (Jun 15, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> This burn out, bored, etc. happens to everyone at different times in their training.


 
Amen Brian...When it happens step away for a bit and do something besides MA training..When you return you will be a lot more focused and dedicated, well I was anyway..


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 17, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Unless a martial program is very dynamic with lot's of variety then these phases happen. You just need to work through it and keep going if your goal is long sustained training and improvement. This burn out, bored, etc. happens to everyone at different times in their training.


 
Agreed... but it can also be information overload.

I found I was getting burned out due to too much variety and no time for depth.


----------



## jarrod (Jun 17, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Agreed... but it can also be information overload.
> 
> I found I was getting burned out due to too much variety and no time for depth.



finding that balance is one of my biggest challenges as an instructor.  

jf


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 18, 2009)

jarrod said:


> finding that balance is one of my biggest challenges as an instructor.
> 
> jf


 
Which is one reason why, for now, outside of my Sifus class I don't teach. However back when I was teaching I will admit I learned a lot and did gain greater knowledge in the details which is also depth, just not what I am looking for right now.


----------



## mariaclara (Jul 5, 2009)

HI there,

Yes I do. But because I do other things like Aikido, hang-out, week-end trips, short/long breaks from MT, I get back to the gym full of energy and enthusiasm.

maybe you should step back and review your setup.

why did you join MT? what do you want to accomplish?/goals?

I joined MT for physical fitness. At the same time, learn a martial art.
Also discovered, MT became a great way to lose weight!

At first, so excited and brimming with interest,  I was going to MT 3x/wk. after I finished my Intermediate level (36 sessions), it became 2x/wk. Also lost 4kgs and kept it down. 

Found MT is a great stress-reliever too. When I do bags, I imagine the bag's that shrew who grabbed that parking slot. and I let go - Wham! Bang! kapow!. Presto! I feel better, hehehe.

To avoid getting bored with MT, I also do Aikido at least once a week.

Take a MT break. After a week or so, you'll come back enthusiastic again.

or..........maybe it's time to move on.

have fun..


----------



## -steve- (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Manchu, I to sometimes get a little bored with my classes. I've read another post of ur about the gym atmosphere. First of all I love my MT gym and i am going to be so sad when i have to leave due to my moving out of the country. One thing I love about it which I took for granted was the structure. We have 2 sets of begginer classes back to back, an intermediate (where i am at  ), advanced and elite. In these classes we have a group stretch, then we do a set of assigned drills with our partner. The drills can include bag work, thai pad and focus mit work and light sparing. We also do 5 to 15 minutes skipping. During the last 10 minutes or so we all come in for cardio. This involves a variety of things, push ups crunches all sorts of things never the same twice. Anyway what i'm getting at is that its very group oriented, the gym is also opened during the whole day and u can stop by anytime to do ur own thing as long as there are no classes taking place. The coaches are generally interested in ur training and since there is so much partner work u get to know the other students. Though i may get a little bored of skipping every other day, or get disgruntles because we have to do so many burpees at the end of class the coaces and kru keep u interested and really motivate u. You may want to find a gym thats a little more encouraging/user friendly. Wow this is a long post and i'll i've done is talk about ME and MY gym, how selfish. I must say though i would not take a full week break or anything like that! no way ho zay. I had to take 5 days off a little while ago and my stamina went to ****, perhaps just cut down a little. It would also, in my opinion really help if u tried to make friends with one of ur partners, perferably another woman but not neccisarily. I find a good partner who u consistently train with really helps u out, one of my best friends trains with me and since we are so comfortable with eachother we can really beat the hell out of each other and not feel bad or awkward about it. It dosent have to be a partner of the same sex though. There was a girl who would partner up with me all the time, she was really good, kru would always tell her what good technique she had. Just beat the hell out of the guys, dont hold back and they will respect ur abilities. This girl would beat the crap out of me with kicks! Wow i type to much......


----------



## Phenom (Jul 21, 2009)

If there is any way you can compete at a tourny or even get in the ring (if you're at that level) you should do it. Nothing motivates you to train like getting ready to test your skills. Also, you get a chance to see where the holes in your game are and it gives you a focus post competition. I believe competition (again, only if you are ready) is the number one way to combat the training blues!


----------



## Vladi (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey there.
I also get quite bored with the training, but because I have my aspirations in Muay Thai (hopefully, fighting professionally one day in Thailand), I have this determination for training no matter how boring it gets.
I'm saying this just to give you an example for a goal. Set one, and try maintaining the training!

Also, I'd say that having short term goals is also very important, 'cause you get bored from training if you don't see yourself improving. That's why I always set small goals all the time, for example checking more kicks, kicking faster etc.

Good luck and don't give up!


----------

